# indash dvd help



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

does anyone know how i can bypass the emergency brake safe switch. its a pioneer avh- P5700DVD. please help im willing to make some vinyl graphics for whoever gets it.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 3 2005, 09:51 PM
> *does anyone know how i can bypass the emergency brake safe switch. its a pioneer avh- P5700DVD. please help im willing to make some vinyl graphics for whoever gets it.
> [snapback]3221102[/snapback]​*


Wire in a toggle switch in place of the brake switch...
Some h/u's have a sequence to make it work, the owners manual will tell you...
You will use the toggle switch as the e-brake pedal basically...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I know on the old alpine screens you could just ground the e-brake wire. the new ones you have to do some more complicated shit...dont' recall what exactly though.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2005, 08:02 PM
> *I know on the old alpine screens you could just ground the e-brake wire. the new ones you have to do some more complicated shit...dont' recall what exactly though.
> [snapback]3221140[/snapback]​*


basically what brian said.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 3 2005, 09:01 PM
> *Wire in a toggle switch in place of the brake switch...
> Some h/u's have a sequence to make it work, the owners manual will tell you...
> You will use the toggle switch as the e-brake pedal basically...
> [snapback]3221135[/snapback]​*


thanks a million. im pretty after actually looking at it id of figured it out but thanks man its works good.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Jun 4 2005, 02:27 AM
> *thanks a million. im pretty after actually looking at it id of figured it out but thanks man its works good.
> [snapback]3222386[/snapback]​*


Just don't tell anyone I helped you, I don't wanna ruin my reputation around here ya know... :uh: 

When do I get my free shit? LMAO J/K


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jun 4 2005, 12:31 AM
> *Just don't tell anyone I helped you, I don't wanna ruin my reputation around here ya know...  :uh:
> 
> When do I get my free shit? LMAO J/K
> [snapback]3222399[/snapback]​*


shit i'm tellin all of lay it low now....lol j/p


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2005, 09:02 PM
> *I know on the old alpine screens you could just ground the e-brake wire. the new ones you have to do some more complicated shit...dont' recall what exactly though.
> [snapback]3221140[/snapback]​*


The Alpine's are the ones you DO have to do the goofy shit with two switches or a switch and the brake. The only exception is the CVA-1000.

Anywho, the Pioneer you dont even need a switch for, just take the parking brake wire to ground, thats it. Take it to ground, call it a day, and sue Pioneer for making it so easy when you wreck because you were watchin TV. :biggrin:


----------



## papersoilder1 (Jun 12, 2005)

i have a clarion indash touchscreen, does anyone know how to bypass the e brake so i can play dvds while my car is in drive. also if there anyone out there willing to do it for me let me know?


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by papersoilder1_@Jun 12 2005, 07:50 AM
> *i have a clarion indash touchscreen, does anyone know how to bypass the e brake so i can play dvds while my car is in drive. also if there anyone out there willing to do it for me let me know?
> [snapback]3261499[/snapback]​*


Take the e-brake wire, and take it to ground.


----------



## papersoilder1 (Jun 12, 2005)

ok I really dont know anything about installing and changing stuff, the dvd player is allready installed. how do I go about finding that wire, and where should I ground it too


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by papersoilder1_@Jun 12 2005, 11:10 AM
> *ok I really dont know anything about installing and changing stuff, the dvd player is allready installed. how do I go about finding that wire, and where should I ground it too
> [snapback]3261948[/snapback]​*


You look on the wiring harness and find the wire the installation manual says it is. Then you take it to metal, which is a ground.


----------

